# White Shaker Dog Syndrome - in a 5-yr-old?



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Anyone ever heard of a 5-year-old Malt having white shaker dog syndrome, with no signs of it in the past? I'm taking Tchelsi to the vet at lunch to get her checked out. 

When I say "slight tremors" I mean just that. It's almost unnoticeable. It's not all over - I've noticed shaking in her leg, her head and her mouth - it looks almost like she's trying to talk. 

Please pray for my angel that there's nothing seriously wrong with her. She's my whole world.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Oh my gosh....I wish I could offer some insight...but I just want to say I hope everything turns out well. *


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I have no idea either...I hope the vet figures it out and it's nothing serious


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg I am sorry little Tchelsi isn't feeling right, but I would wait for the vet's exam, sometimes they shake if something is hurting. I will pray that it's not serious and that you can get to the bottom of what is causing her to tremble


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Heidi, you, Tchelsi & Cherie will all be in my thoughts, I sure hope its nothing serious







I will be sending all sorts of positive vibes from down under!!! Love you guys!! xxxx


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am very sorry to hear that your baby is having some problems. Try not to jump to any conclusions until she's been checked out by a vet. You may even need to be referred to a specialist. 

We did have a doggie with the white shaker dog syndrome, or something in that same general family. I want to say this was over a year ago. It was an adult dog. Maybe you could get the info by doing a search. I can't recall who it was.......


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Oh I'm so sorry. I'll be praying that everything is ok. I'm sure you probably thought about it but Zoe will shake for hours if she hears pops from firecrackers and things like that from even a far distance. There are times she will want to hide and shake and I don't know why, but then if I really concentrate I can hear those #!$#! #!$#! firecrackers. Wish they could only do them on the 4th of July around here! Try not to worry too much.</span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, hoping and praying that it is nothing serious.







White Shaker Dog Syndrome can have a good outcome after treatment. I have a friend whose Malt was diagnosed at about 2 years old and it's been about 4 years and she's doing perfectly fine now. 

I know how you feel....it's so very tough when a health problem arises...that sick feeling in the pit of your stomach.. Thinking of you and Tchelsi today....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Heidi I hope everything turns out to be okay..I will keep you both in my thoughts..
I will be looking for your update..
Good Luck,
Andrea


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Heidi,

Prayers coming your way for you and your baby.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Please let us know how little Tchelsi is doing.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

oh heidi, im keeping cute little tchelsi in my thoughts!! please keep us updated!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-I pray it's nothing. Try not to (I know it's hard) worry yourself too much until you see the vet. Hopefully it's just something else and no big deal


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think many things can cause them to "tremor".... even some gas discomfort. I am praying it is a 'simple" and quick fix!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Heidi--I'll be thinking of you guys. I hope Tchelsi is ok.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Heidi, I really hope it's nothing serious. I'll be watching for an update later today! 

Poor Miss Tchelsi, ....Archie's been asking 'bout you sweety.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Heidi, I'm praying that Tchelsi is fine and this is not anything serious!!!! Please let us know what happens. Hugs to you.
















Tchelsi-girl, don't be scaring your mamas with all this shaking business! Smooches and hugs to the little angel.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll pray for Tchelsi. Please let us know what the Vet says. 





Joy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Praying for Tchelsi.
















Have you been having rain or storms? Sometimes Lacie does this if it's a very bad thunderstorm -- long before it actually gets here.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Love and prayers for darling Tchelsi Ann. I hope it's nothing at all. Please keep us posted when you can, Heidi.

Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Just checking to see if you were back from the vet-I've been thinking of Tchelsi all day!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sending hugs for the whole family














. I hope Tchelsi is okay . Sarah


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

hope everything is o k with tchelsi








kathy &baci


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww I hope there is nothing seriously wrong with Tchelsi.







Please keep us updated!









Much Love from Poptart and I


----------



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

I hope everything is okay with Tchelsi... Keep us updated and let us know what the vet says!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

A great big thank you for all of your prayers and positive thoughts. I don't know anything yet; they're going to do some bloodwork on the girl. They are having to work her in today, but I'm thankful that she's at the hospital where they can keep an eye on her (and with people that know her), instead of home by herself. I'll update as soon as I know anything.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the update! I'll keep looking for any new news! Positive thoughts being sent your way~


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm glad your sweet darling girl has company today. I will been keeping an eye out of more updates.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

We're sending postive thought and prayers your way. Let us know what the blood work says.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Awww... poor Tchelsi. Sending positive thoughts your way. Give that beautiful girl a smooch and hug from us when you pick her up.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

We are back home.The bloodwork that they did at the clinic all came back normal. They will probably have the remainder of the results tomorrow (they have to send the specimens out to a lab). The doctor (someone knew; not her regular doc) looked her over and said everything looks normal. The only trembling she got to witness while Tchelsi was there was in her leg. Cherie is taking her back tomorrow to have her regular doctor examine her, because we both think she's the best, plus she knows Tchelsi and can gauge anything that might be different about her. 

One of my co-workers told me I need to ask the vet about possible tick-borne diseases. Anyone know if the do in fact cause tremors?

Tchelsi is acting herself right now. Thru it all she's acted like she feels fine, but there are no tremors present as of right now. 

Thanks so much everyone. We really appreciate all of your love and concern for Tchelsi's well-being. I love this community!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so pleased to hear that Tchelsi seems ok








I will keep positive thoughts that all her bloodwork comes back normal as well








Thank you so much for your update, I have been thinking about you and little Tchelsi all day


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

*big sigh* I'm so pleased Tchelsi girl is home with you! 

Sorry, I dont know anything about ticks, but I will continue to send you guys big love & hope that you can get to the bottom of this real quick ... and that it turns out to be nothing serious!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a relief - hopefully her regular vet won't find anything either.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oops...Forgot to mention that the doc thought the shaking could be related to the seizure Tchelsi had in December. In everything I've readd about seizures in dogs, I don't recall coming across these kinds of tremors. Any of our SM babies with epilepsy ever have an episode similar to what's going on right now with Tchelsi?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

so happy to hear the good news,hopefully it won't come back


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Heidi - continued positve thoughts all around for the darling one. Glad to hear the updates.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Positive thoughts coming your way from me 'n Tanner.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww Heidi I hope they can find what the problem was...I have not heard of tick related issues that can cause seizures, BUT I do know that sometimes seizures can be so mild that the patient doesn't go into a convulsive state, I guess that could be where the shaking could be coming from....at least in humans, I am sure it is the same in fur babies. It is just a suggestion, I really hope your vet gets to the root of the issue tomorrow, and I hope it was just nothing. FEEL BETTER TCHELSI GIRL!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Oops...Forgot to mention that the doc thought the shaking could be related to the seizure Tchelsi had in December. In everything I've readd about seizures in dogs, I don't recall coming across these kinds of tremors. Any of our SM babies with epilepsy ever have an episode similar to what's going on right now with Tchelsi?[/B]


I'd also suspect it may be related to her seizure. She may have experienced a series of partial or focal seizures. Here is some information:

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...rtial_focal.htm

If all her bloodwork and tests come back normal, I suspect your vet may feel she has idiopathic epilepsy. No one wants this diagnosis, but it is far better than some of the alternatives. My Lady has been an epileptic for seven years now, but her seizures are very well controlled with medications.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So glad that she is getting good vet care. I have faith that they'll figure it out and then be able to do something to help her. hang in there!


----------



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

Have you recently given any flea or tick preventatives? There is an ingredient in some of them that can cause tremors. I think it's called Perinethrum (sp?), but I'm not positive. We put Biospot on our Cody and he had horrible tremors. Once we realized it was the BioSpot, we immediately washed it off with Dawn, but he wasn't back to normal for a day or so. Just a thought. 

Will be praying for your little one! 

~Amy


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Glad to hear the tests turned out well. Hopefully, there will be no more problems. I've been thinking of her since I read your first post.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am happy to hear the tests were ok, I know she will be okay and they will figure if anything is wrong..I will also be thinking of you and Tchelsi















Good Luck,
Andrea


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

hi heidi, i'm so sorry tchelsi girl is acting out of the ordinary. i sure hope it's nothing serious.









i found something on tremors. i don't know if it would be of any help...
generalized tremors

i hadn't read the link marj posted, but massimo has never had any type of tremors other then when he goes to the vets office. he always seems to shake while we're there. he just doesn't like other people handling him.

i know mini shakes when she's in pain (she had tremors when she had her broken leg).









i'm wondering if maybe tchelsi had an upset stomach, gas maybe?? and it made her uncomfortable?
i'm thinking maybe she just wasn't feeling well....perhaps i'm just rationalizing....









is she still having them? how is she doing today??

please keep us updated.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I can't believe I missed this thread!

I'm so sorry that Tchelsi has been under the weather. Hopefully, her regular vet will be able to give you some answers. While it's reassuring when the vets say that everything is normal, sometimes I think that getting a diagnosis would be better. Then at least you know what you're dealing with and can do something to help. 

I hope that Tchelsi is feeling better soon!
Hugs to you, Cherie and T-dog.

























































































































Josie says: Please feel better Tchelsi, so your mommas don't have to worry no more!


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I hope everythin is alright with your little girl. She looks so sweet. I'll be thinking of the both of you. Let us know what happens all the best


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope Tchelsi is doing okay.








Andrea


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Just a hug for you all








I hope the vet has answers soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Just checking to see if there is anymore news today. Still keeping my fingers crossed and praying that all is well for little Tchelsi. Believe me, I know how hard it is to wait on test results.</span>


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm saying prayers for Tchelsi







& you.


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

I hope everything is ok with your little girl!







I will keep you all in my thoughts!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I hope that everything is OK


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking on an update on your little girl! Hope all is going ok! She continues to be in my prayers!


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

I can't believe I missed this thread! I'm so sorry, you must be truly worried sick.







Well, so far the new vet seems to have good feedback, I'll say a prayer that your regular vet will/has done likewise! I hope it's just gas or something...







Poor baby. Keep us updated! Good luck.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Just checking back-I'm worried-how is Tchelsi doing? Hugs


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Was just checking to see if there was an update yet...I hope all is well


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

More positive thoughts for your baby girl


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

First, I have to apologize that this update is so obnoxiously long...



OK. Dr. B (our regular vet) saw Tchelsi today. Her neurological exam was perfect. The doc didn't get to see any of the symptoms (T hasn't exhibited any of the tremors since yesterday mid-day, which is good!). The bloodwork we got back has all been normal, some of these were: blood sugar, she checked for kidney issues, I believe she said she checked for low serum calcium (?) - don't know what that is but T's levels are normal. 

Still waiting on some other tests, I cannot remember all that Dr. B is testing for but some that were included were tick-borne diseases (tho she's negative for lyme disease), toxoplasmosis, several different toxins in her system and, shoot, a whole bunch of other stuff i can't pronounce or spell!

*Dr. B is leaning towards these tremors being related to the seizure Tchelsi had back in December. Again, epilepsy is one of those things there's no test for, so you get a diagnosis by ruling out everything else. She said that the tremors I described sound like Tchelsi could have been having a "focal seizure"* (just as Marj was guessing). She said at this point, if it were her dog, she would not put her on medication for seizures at this stage, and that she may never get to a point where she needs seizure meds (they have a number of side effects, including liver damage). Doc also said there are other things that could cause the tremors, but they are much less common, and to test for these causes would be quite invasive. Again, she said if it were her dog, she would not subject her to invasive tests at this point. I agreed; neither of Tchelsi's mommies is ready to put T thru a painful, invasive battery of tests. 

So to sum up...we're waiting on the remainder of the bloodwork, we're leaning toward the likelihood that the tremors are epilepsy-related, we're watching the girl like a hawk for sign of subsequent tremors and/or seizures. We're praying that we don't see anymore tremors/seizures at all, but if we do, we will time them and report to the dr. if they are lasting for longer periods of time or if they become more drastic.

I'm really sorry that my train of thought and my typing is kinda all over the place. I'm just a little overwhlemed with the number of things they still have to rule out, and that apparently one of the best diagnoses we can hope for is epilepsy. 

To end this post on a good note, I will reiterate that Tchelsi has shown no signs of tremors at all since lunchtime yesterday, and she hasn't acted like any of this has phased her at all - even during the tremors. 

You guys are awesome, thank you all so much for praying and sending positive and healthy vibes Tchelsi's way.







I will continue to update as I learn anything more.









[attachment=23538:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm glad she's going through the battery of tests, Heidi. Hopefully something will show up.

You're all in my thoughts with love and positive thoughts.

xoxoxoxo

Linda and Bonnie Marie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Try not to worry. Epilepsy is a far better diagnosis than a lot of the alternatives.

She's just about the same age Lady was when Lady started having seizures. Idiopathetic epilepsy usually starts between 1-5 years old. If I recall, Tchelsi's background is "humble" like my Lady's. Didn't you save her life after she almost died enroute from a puppy mill to a pet store? Epilepsy seems to be far too common in Maltese so of course the odds really go up when they aren't being carefully bred and screened for genetic diseases.

Now you just wait and see. She may never get any worse than she is now or eventually she may need to be on medication. Most epileptic dogs live long healthy lives even though it gives us a few more gray hairs! Lady is a "bad" epileptic and had frequent seizures when I first adopted her so we had to start phenobarbital fairly soon. She progressed to cluster seizures a few years later and is now on KBr, too, but we have gotten her seizures under control. She's been an epileptic for seven years now and we live with it.

I know I've posted this website before, but here it is again. It is an excellent source of information on canine epilepsy:

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad it's so far so good!!!





































My sister's dog has had epilepsy for years and has only been on medication for the last year or so (she's a 12 year old Cocker Spaniel). Other than being grumpy with the white fluffy bouncing thing (Josie) she's fine!

Hope the Tchelsi girl keeps feeling fine! If your vet decides she needs a vacation to lower her stress levels, may I suggest Nebraska?









Josie says: What!!! Tchelsi is coming to Nebraksa!!! When? I've gotta get my hair done!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Heidi. I've been watching for news. I hope for the best possible outcome with the testing......


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Im sorry, I just read all the threads here and am thankful nothing too bad has popped up.
I hope it works out okay.








I'll be thinking of you both.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I can't add anything useful in the medical kinda way, but we love you!! Glad Tchelsi girl is feeling good today!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thank you for the update, heidi.








i'm glad all her tests so far have come back clean. at least you know it's not something life threatening. 
if it is in fact epilepsy and it does progress, you know you have options for treatment. that's a good thing. 
if it doesn't progress, which is indeed there's a good chance it won’t, that's even better.









and marj, thank you for all the wonderful information you have to offer on the subject. 
it's been a great deal of help to me.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Im glad everthing is sounding a little better for your little doll face
kathy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am glad it's going a little better for adorable Tchelsi
ANDREA


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Heidi, thanks for the update. I'm glad nothing more has shown up. Has her thyroid been checked?


http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...oanneCarson.htm

One of the simplest and least expensive tests to have done, which could possibly reduce or stop seizures, is a test for low thyroid function or hypothyroidism. I have found from experience that thyroid testing is very important in every case of canine epilepsy.

Dr. William Thomas, a board-certified neurologist, had this to say about thyroid testing:

1. Thyroid testing should be considered in any dog with recurrent seizures. Although the relationship between hypothyroidism and recurrent seizures is unclear, thyroid testing is relatively inexpensive and carries little risk to the patient.

2. In general, any dog that is diagnosed with hypothyroidism by appropriate testing should be treated with thyroid replacement therapy. This applies to all dogs, whether or not they suffer seizures. If the seizures improve with thyroid therapy, then great! If not, the patient should still be treated because hypothyroidism can cause many other health problems.

3. Thyroid replacement therapy is not indicated in dogs with seizures if the patient has *not* been diagnosed with hypothyroidism. There are potential risks associated with any therapy, so subjecting the patient to unnecessary treatment is rarely a good idea. On the other hand, appropriate use of thyroid medication is one of the more safe and effective treatments available in veterinary medicine.

4. Many illnesses as well as some drugs, including Phenobarbital, will lower the level of certain thyroid hormones (for example, T4) without causing clinically significant hypothyroidism. Thyroid replacement therapy is not indicated in these instances. Measurement of a T4 concentration alone does not allow discrimination between true hypothyroidism and the effects of drugs and illnesses. In these patients diagnosis of hypothyroidism requires measurement of several different parameters of thyroid function ("thyroid panel").

Sincerely,

WB Thomas DVM
Dipl.ACVIM(Neurology)
University of Tennessee
Knoxville, TN
[email protected]


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> Heidi, thanks for the update. I'm glad nothing more has shown up. Has her thyroid been checked?[/B]


 

Sher, thanks for asking. Yes, that was one of the first things they checked, but one of the tests for which we were still awaiting results yesterday. Just found out about 15 minutes ago that her thyroid levels are perfect.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Heidi I am so pleased that little Tchelsi is feeling better and being tested to rule out anything serious. Thank you so much for the great update, it sounds like she is doing great and also that you have a very thorough vet working on her tests, that makes a huge difference.
Hugs to both you and little Tchelsi














I hope she continues to feel well


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds promising so far







Thanks for the update. I'll continue to keep Tchelsi in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm hoping for the best for you guys. 
And keeping you guys in my thoughts as well.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been "holding my breath" hoping nothing is wrong and I'm so happy the tests have been negative thusfar. Please continue to keep us updated.





Joy


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

. Sarah


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I hope everything is okay with your baby! Please keep us posted.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad she's doing ok now







. And I'm glad all the test results so far are normal. And I hope & pray







that never happens again to her.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just saw this







I'm glad that so far all the tests are normal. but you know, sometimes they do these things on purpose just to scare us







I'll pray that she doesn't scare you again


----------

